# Sob Frustration



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I am frustrated looking at SOB's. My wife informed me last nite that the kids are gonna get even BIGGER one day and we need to look beyond even now and that means just pulling a larger camper than I want to. I'm ok up to, say 30ft. 
I found the perfect flooplan, we LOVE it. It's a Coachman brand.two slides, has a lavatory OUTSIDE the bath. That's nice with a teenage girl or even with us just wanting to brush our teeth and others needing the facility. 
Frankly, it has everything we need. I have heard VERY mixed reviews on Coachman campers. Mostly bad. I hate that cause the floorplan and the towing fit us great. 
I hate starting all over. Hope mywife outlives me, cause if this is like wife-shopping , I'm worn out to be any good when I've found what I want. LOLOLOL!

Coachman camper

We want an Outback. But...still going up to 30 their floorplans are limited. We don't want four bunks. We want a walk around bed for us, we've climbed over each other for 2 1/2 years now to get in /out of bed. we want a side slide.
waaaaaaa....
LOL
OH well, it'll happen when it's supposed to.
What do you guys know about Coachman??
Mark


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

campntn said:


> I am frustrated looking at SOB's. My wife informed me last nite that the kids are gonna get even BIGGER one day and we need to look beyond even now and that means just pulling a larger camper than I want to. I'm ok up to, say 30ft.
> I found the perfect flooplan, we LOVE it. It's a Coachman brand.two slides, has a lavatory OUTSIDE the bath. That's nice with a teenage girl or even with us just wanting to brush our teeth and others needing the facility.
> Frankly, it has everything we need. I have heard VERY mixed reviews on Coachman campers. Mostly bad. I hate that cause the floorplan and the towing fit us great.
> I hate starting all over. Hope mywife outlives me, cause if this is like wife-shopping , I'm worn out to be any good when I've found what I want. LOLOLOL!
> ...


32bhds?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just remember its easy to find the neg when researching. I have not looked at a Coachman in a long time but usually if you build junk, you are not in business as long as they have been.

John


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Just remember its easy to find the neg when researching. I have not looked at a Coachman in a long time but usually if you build junk, you are not in business as long as they have been.
> 
> John


Quotes like this is why Outbackers ROCK!
Thanks John, I still dunno what we'll decide on, but it's good to know I can 
sit around this fire with ya'll and toss around ideas.
Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry, camptn. Sent you a PM about my 31RQS, before I saw you didn't want quad bunks. I think the bottom bunks can be removed without messing up anything. I saw a pic where someone had made storage doors from the whole fronts off the bottom bunks. Just an idea. Sorry.
Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I've seen some of the smaller Coachmen Spirit of America's and thought they were pretty nice. We owned a Viking pop up which is (or was) made by Coachmen and we never had any problems. Good luck with your search. I love looking at RV's but once it cools off into the 90's in AZ.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

campntn said:


> We want an Outback. But...still going up to 30 their floorplans are limited. We don't want four bunks. We want a walk around bed for us, we've climbed over each other for 2 1/2 years now to get in /out of bed. we want a side slide.
> Mark


I don't know what all of your wants are, but if you can find a leftover 06 Outback 29FBHS (Sydney edition), it has a walk around bed and 2 bunks. It measures almost 32 ft. Shower, toilet and sink are all separately usable, but are on the front end with the master bed. Sofa and dinette are on a slide. Bunk room has it's own exterior door too.

I found a dozen or so of them scattered around the eastern US in April and got a dealer to pull one in locally for me. A similar floorplan was the 06 Wildcat 27BHWB by Forest River, measuring about 29 ft.

Both of these models were not continued for the 2007 model year, so you would be looking for a leftover or used one.

Just a thought.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

campntn said:


> We want an Outback. But...still going up to 30 their floorplans are limited. We don't want four bunks. We want a walk around bed for us, we've climbed over each other for 2 1/2 years now to get in /out of bed. we want a side slide.


You just described our 2007 29BHS perfectly! Comparable lengths and weights to the Coachman. Plus, you get the nice white Outback interior (and not that nasty aluminum siding that screams "70's" to me







). All the reasons you listed are why we picked the 29BHS.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

As far as the Coachmen goes I had a 34' class a that I thought was junk







had it less than a year. I looked at a 2007 Forest River Sandpiper 5er the quality was poor and falling apart NEW. The best built unit I've had to date was a Gulfstream Ultra class c but I would still buy an Outback anyday.

John


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Our first TT was a coachmen 248tb. We didn't have a single issue with it and enjoyed it very much until we got the O.B. We just outgrew it.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We owned a coachmen captiva before the outback and felt it was a nice trailer and pretty well made. A couple of weeks ago we looked at the spirit of america line and I thought it was pretty nicely put together also. The model we looked at, the 25rks, was pretty well thought out with lots of kitchen storage, a pantry by the back door, big wardrobe by the bathroom and plenty of storage up front in the bedroom. Perhaps our next trailer after we someday get a new tow vehicle.

25RKS floorplan

We're looking ahead a couple of years when our daughters won't want to camp anymore because of summer jobs, etc. We're looking for a relatively short floorplan that fits two very well but can accommodate four if the girls want to come along.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree. I think you will find more negative comments...only because that's what is posted the most. When something is wrong...people want advice, or to find others with the same problem.

I don't think there is much of a difference in quality between ANY of the popular brands. These things are made to be lightweight, and used on weekends. Each person will have a different experience with the same line and brand...simply because of WHO was doing the work that day. (ie...Gilligan!)

I absolutely LOVED my OUTBACK...but I've had WAY LESS issues with my new SOB...which was built by Forest River. But then again...I've found many of the same type of common building 'misses' in them both.

I guess what I'm saying is...you could probably pick ANY brand or LINE...and have a good experience or a bad one. Much is up to chance...
Sometimes...you just have to roll the dice and play.

Good luck...I thought the search was fun!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, of course I liked them well enough to buy one









Pretty much the same reasons you are finding out; of all the RV's we looked at, this was the only one that worked for this family of 5 and the type of camping we do. It didn't have anything at all to do with it being a particular brand - that's just how it worked out. I do get a real kick out of the Winnebago Mafia over on the dark side though, anytime someone posts anything good about something other than a Winnebago


----------

